# Wireless Network Adapter disappeared?!



## || Mod Zed || (May 14, 2009)

I just went on my laptop (HP G6000) and I can't connect to the internet. I tried flicking the wireless switch on and off and nothing happens.

I tried to open up 'HP Wireless Assistant' and it wouldn't open! When I try and diagnose the problem I get faced with:

"This Computer does not have a wireless network adapter installed and configured"

"Install wireless networking hardware, and verify that the correct drivers are loaded"


This is complete rubbish! I have been on the internet wirelessly for the last year or so without any problems. So how can I suddenly not have a wireless network adapter?!

I went on Device Manager and clicked on my Network Adapter (NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller) and according to that, all the drivers are working properly and there are no more installs that can applied (ie its up to date).

The only thing I can think of is a Windows update that I did fairly recently, even so, it shouldn't have just made the whole wireless disappear!


Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Could you also try to explain things as simply as possible, thanks!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Actually, the *NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller* is not the wireless adapter. If the wireless adapter has failed, it would disappear from Device Manager.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*

Please respond to *all* the following steps.


Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. 
Are there any devices under *Network adapters* that have a red x displayed?
Also, are there any devices anywhere in the *Device Manager* display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> So how can I suddenly not have a wireless network adapter?!


If it's not hiding in Device Manager somewhere ...

a. The adapter could have come loose,
b. The adapter could somehow have become disabled in BIOS (Setup),
c. The adapter could have failed, or
d. The part of the motherboard to which the adapter connects could have become defective.


----------



## || Mod Zed || (May 14, 2009)

JohnWill said:


> Actually, the *NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller* is not the wireless adapter. If the wireless adapter has failed, it would disappear from Device Manager.
> 
> Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*
> 
> ...


1. Okay, under Network Adapters it says " NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller".

2. There are no devices under Network Adapters that display a red cross.

3. Nothing in the Device Manager has a yellow question mark on exclamation mark (in both the titles and upon expansion).


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

HP had a rash of wireless failures in some of their laptops, and they have an extended warranty program. You might want to check the HP site and see if your laptop is included.

You can take the battery out of the laptop, and flip it over. Remove the cover over the wireless adapter and make sure it's firmly seated in the socket.


----------



## || Mod Zed || (May 14, 2009)

JohnWill said:


> HP had a rash of wireless failures in some of their laptops, and they have an extended warranty program. You might want to check the HP site and see if your laptop is included.
> 
> You can take the battery out of the laptop, and flip it over. Remove the cover over the wireless adapter and make sure it's firmly seated in the socket.


Yea, I noticed when I was looking up about HP laptops. It does seem that this failure is quite common.

I checked my warranty and it says it has expired  and doesn't mention anything about an extended warranty for any specific problems.

I really don't want to have to fork out money on this because I really don't have enough to spare at the moment! How do you do that battery thing exactly? I removed the battery but didn't see any sort of cover over a wireless adapter. I have a HP G6000 if that helps.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If you don't still have your paper documents see "4) Memory module compartment" on page 9 of the Compaq Presario F500 Notebook PC and HP G6000 Notebook PC Maintenance and Service Guide. Read the description and note that the WLAN is also hidden by that cover.


----------



## || Mod Zed || (May 14, 2009)

So I'm going to have to start unscrewing things then? Oh great. Nothing like a quality product! Why is it nothing seems to last as long as things used to.


----------



## || Mod Zed || (May 14, 2009)

Right, I finally got round to finding a small enough screwdriver to actually open up my laptop. When I opened it up, I looked for the network adapter thing (I assumed the part which said NVIDIA on it was the one) and found that it was sitting in the right place. I double-checked it and it seems to be okay. 

So how can I fix this problem?! Its really bugging me now :-(


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I mentioned 4 possibilities in post # 3. You have determined that the problem is not (a), right? Check in BIOS (Setup) for (b). For (c) or (d) I know of no way to determine one from the other except by replacing the adapter. My advice would be to buy a PCMCIA or ExpressCard adapter, depending on what kind of slot you have.


----------

